# ما لا يسع الجيولوجي جهله عن : المارل Marl



## طارق البخاري (27 يناير 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

المارل :
هو ذلك الراسب الذي يتكون أساساً في معظمه من خليط كاربونات الكالسيوم (CaCO3) مع مكونات أخرى بنسب مختلفة المتكون أساساً في شروط مائية عذبة. والمارل عادة مايكون ذو حبيبات ناعمة، ذلك لانه في معظمه عبارة عن كربونات كالسيوم مختلطة بالغرين والطين. أي أن المعدن الأكبر احتواءا هو معدن الكالسيت، لكن قد تتواجد معه معادن الكربونات الأخرى مثل الآرجونيت (شكل من أشكال الكربونات) والدولوميت [Ca, Mg(CO3)2] والسديريت (FeCO3).

كما أن لصخر المارل مكسر شبه محاري بزوايا مدورة بدون انتظام كما أنه اقل انشطاراً من الشيل.

في أمريكا الشمالية إسم المارل قد يطلق على رواسب البحيرات الغنية بالكالسيت، لكن عادة قد يتوسع الإسم ليطلق على جميع الرواسب البحرية.

المارل المتكون في البحار العميقة يحتوي على خليط من الطين وكالسيت مصدره من الهياكل العظمية ومن حيوانات العوالق المائية المجهرية (منخريات) ونباتات (زهيرات نجمية قرصية الشكل). المارل المترسب في الأجزاء الأعمق للبحيرات تحتوي على حبيبات ناعمة من الكالسيت, لكن المارل المترسب في الماء الضحل يحتوي على كالسيت في صورة قشريات حيوانات رخوية وأجزاء الطحالب الكلسية مخلوط مع حببات ناعمة من الكالسيت المترسب من أوراق النباتات المائية المجذرة.

المارل يطلق على تلك الرسوبيات ذات المحتوى المتغير جدا من الكالسيت، وعلى وجه التحديد محتوى الكالسيت يجب أن يتراوح بين 30 - 70 %. وبسبب المحتوى العالي للكالسيت، فإن أكثر أنواع المارل لونها يتراوح بين البني الفاتح إلى الرمادي المتوسط. المحتوى العالي للكالسيت في المارل يجعل المارل المجفف ملمسه (نسيجه) ترابي وسهل التفتت.

يسمى المارل المتصلب حجر المارل. وتتراوح تسميات المارل من الحجر الجيري الطيني النقي إلى الحجر الجيري الطيني الغير نقي، وذلك اعتماد على كمية الكالسيت الموجودة فيه.






 بيت من طوب المارل بني سنة 1899 ,فالكنبورغ ,هولندا​ 
تواجد حجر المارل شائع في المتسلسلات البحرية لكلّ العصور الجيولوجية، وخصوصاً في سلاسل البحيرة القديمة من العصر الثلاثي في غرب الولايات المتّحدة, وكذلك في العصر الكريتاسي (الطباشيري) الأعلي في ألمانيا.

استخداماته :

المارل الغني بالبوتاس (الملح القلوي) (كربونات بوتاسيوم) يسمّى بمارل الرمل الأخضر، ويستعمل كمنقي للماء ويستعمل كمكيف للتربة وكعامل معادل للتربة الحامضية (لاحتواءه على البوتاس القلوي). وبصفة عامة يستعمل المارل في صناعة المواد العازلة وفي صناعة الإسمنت البورتلندي يستخدم كمادّة مجيرة، وكذلك يستخدم في صناعة الطوب ويستخدم كذلك كسماد للتربة إذ أنه يزيد من نترجة التربة (تحويل المواد النيتروجينية إلى نترات المفيدة للنباتات).


----------



## محمد باباني (5 مايو 2009)

انا طالب كلية الهندسة المدني محتاج الى ملازم في المجالات رياضيات وميكانيك مرحلة الولى


----------



## محمد باباني (5 مايو 2009)

*ابو حمزة السلفي*

اخي العزيز هل يمكنك تزويدي ببعض البحوثات او التقارير عن اهمية الجيولوجيا في الهندسة المدنية مع الشكر والتقدير[email protected]


----------

